# STAF VAN REETS



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Staf Van Reets are the smartest and the Fastest in the world.

Any Opinions will be appreciated.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Rockin Roller, thanks for your support👍


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Mercedes15, the staff van reet line of pigeons is one of the greatest in breeding and racing some of the great grand parents have won 59 races that was Red Daniel i think another bird won 19 races plus many more great racers, they are called the red daniel dynasty these birds are still winning big money races today, i had a staff van reet hen crossed with a grandson of supercrack-699 she was my # 1 breeder for 7 years every bird in my loft was related her she breed me many champs i will post her ped


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi Beachwood, Nice ped, I've heard these birds are terrors up to 350 miles. They have a reputation for breaking a race wide open. I am in the process of acquiring a pair of breeders to my Loft, thanks for your response


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Have you ever heard of The Kaiser www.thenmusa.org/americas-kaiser-how-a-pigeon-served-in-two-world-wars/


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Rockin Roller said:


> Here's an interesting picture.
> Mozaic racing pigeon.
> View attachment 99679


My new Stef Van Reets:


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Rockin Roller said:


> Special looking birds.
> They should win you alot of races.
> The birds look very streamline
> Very happy for you Mercedes15.


Thanks Alot, Buddy


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Staf Van Reets are the smartest and the Fastest in the world.
> 
> Any Opinions will be appreciated.


Sir no getting the posts..Your friend from India..please share the link


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

ok, here’s the link:



https://www.pigeons.biz/attachments/img_0329-jpg.99721/


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> ok, here’s the link:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pigeons.biz/attachments/img_0329-jpg.99721/


Saw Sir...Great
Loved them.
Do you have Homer Sir? I mean beauty homer or Jack homer?
What is the price of this pair?


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

No, I only have racing pigeons, thanks 😊


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> No, I only have racing pigeons, thanks 😊


Great..I once bought a pair of racing ones when l was a kid..tried to tame them but ran away and never came back..so after that I never kept any racing ones..


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Anyway, now you have beautiful birds.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

yeah..but some beautiful ones died too..


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Meet them Sir


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Woooow, Beautiful Animals 
you are a lucky guy😀


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Thank you Sir..


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Hi,
Tom Sir.
Hope you are doing good.
Tell me something..
I want to know which homer pigeons are the best for foster? I mean which Homer feeds other pigeon babies properly? nd best in hatching eggs?
I have Jack Homer they are very good but any other Homer?
And tell me something about Danish pigeon..How to understand their quality and colour?
Thank you Sir.
Regards


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,

Yes, 
any type of Homer will make excellent foster parents. 
The idea is the birds with loner beaks can more easily feed hatchlings.
The Danish pigeons like the tumbler variety should also be good foster feeders.
But the shorter beak varieties like the oriental frills would not make good foster parents.

Hope This Helps,

Later


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes,
> any type of Homer will make excellent foster parents.
> ...


Thank you Sir..🙏🙏🙏🙏
Idea is clear now and Good Morning 😊😊


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello, Buddy,

Any improvement with your Birds?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

SVR are ok but put them on a 600 mile race and not so much I'll put my Fabry's against any of them.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Yes sir..improving day by day..Sir can I give them Grit now?


Crazy Pete said:


> SVR are ok but put them on a 600 mile race and not so much I'll put my Fabry's against any of them.


600 mile race??? GREAT 👍 
wish I could have such racing pigeons 🙂🙂


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes,
Start giving them Grit everyday, 
they should always have grit in front of them at all times.

Good Job.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hey Crazy Pete, 

The SVR's are the fastest and most intelligent birds up to 300 miles.
Do you have pure SVR's or crosses?


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Yes,
> Start giving them Grit everyday,
> they should always have grit in front of them at all times.
> 
> Good Job.


Yeah..doing that only?
How can a pigeon fly 600 mile constant Sir? I mean how to train them like that??
I have very less idea about racing ones so asked🙂


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

If possible show me a pic of *SVR pigeon*


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

mercedes15 said:


> My new Stef Van Reets:


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hey crazy Pete, 

I heard that fabry's don't break open a race at any distance, 
they follow the leaders which are probably SVR's. LOL


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

sj006 said:


> If possible show me a pic of *SVR pigeon*


Hello, my friend.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Yeah Sir..tell me


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

sj006 said:


> Yeah Sir..tell me


click on my link above to see a pic.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> click on my link above to see a pic.


Not getting any link sir


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Oh..yes I saw them before Sir..they are great🙂


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes, the same ones, there also called SVR's.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Yes, the same ones, there also called SVR's.


Okk..sir..
Great❤


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,

How are you doing my friend? How are your birds doing?


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> How are you doing my friend? How are your birds doing?


Doing good Sir..very busy with work so cudnt contact you..
The birds are doing good aswell


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Great, Glad to hear that.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Tom


mercedes15 said:


> Hello, Buddy,
> 
> Any improvement with your Birds?


Tom Sir..
Need immediate help again
My Black Fantail..is unable to stand anymore after laying the second egg today..
What to do now??? I saw it just now..
Need help sir asap


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello, are you giving them a calcium supplement?

There was no egg binding that occurred?


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

No egg binding..she laid d egg properly..yeah I gave them calcium..
Today after I saw I again gave her calcium


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

What to do now sir???


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Is she currently on any medications?


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Is she currently on any medications?


No medications now


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

*It sounds like your bird developed a Paralysis, this can be caused by *

Calcium deficiency or vitamin D deficiency
Tumors
Toxic causes of paralysis include exposure to nicotine tobacco products such as cigarette smoke 
Viral diseases and infection 
Kidney problems can cause paralysis on one or both sides
I would treat this bird with a general antibiotic. Do you have any?


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Yes azithral xl..and should I start ambiflex and calcium from tomorrow again for 5 days?


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes, I think that’s a good idea, because it can be caused by different things. After 5 days of treatment she should improve. Yes, continue with the calcuim everyday, and you can also message her legs moving them frequently, this may help while your giving her the meds.

I’m sorry, this happened, please keep me posted.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Do you have Enrofloxacin?


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Yeah Sir..
Again my bad luck..
Will I give both vitamins nd calcium??
If yes then at what time??
Both d usage..
And yes will post you a d Thank you Sir


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Hi,
Tom Sir,
She is all okay now,
She can walk now and stand properly.
She has removed on the 3rd day of treatment..
Thank you Sir 😊


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Thats great, my friend, glad I could help.

Have a nice day.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Thats great, my friend, glad I could help.
> 
> Have a nice day.


You are always helping sir ❤


----------



## orhanzop (7 mo ago)

SVR are ok but put them on a 600 mile race and not so much I'll put my Fabry's against any of them.
 techzpod download mobdro


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hey orhanzop,


My SVR are winning at all distances, including 7 first place wins in the last two years at 600 miles.
A lot has to do with the person training them.


----------

